# ULine vs ValueMailer (eBay)



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate it. I've tried a search on here for answers, but couldn't find much.

I wanted to go eco-friendly to ship my t-shirts. I've found that ULine's Poly Mailers are at least partially made from recycled materials, and are 100% recyclable. Does anyone know if ValueMailer is of the same breed? Perhaps another eBay seller.

Also, is it the same quality? At least close?

ULine's shipping prices are insane... 9 dollars to ship an hour from me. That's on a 20 dollar order! It's a huge turn-off.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Anyone know?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I use valuemailers quite a bit, but I'm not sure how much recyclable content is in the packaging they sell.

Have you tried contacting them directly to ask? Then you could report back here 

Their prices are certainly a win over uline. If you buy a lot of shipping supplies, you could save your company a lot of money every year.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

I finally received a message back.

"hello. yes our mailers are made of recycled materials. thank you"

I'm very excited, though he didn't provide details.

Good to know, though!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

JustinDavid86 said:


> If anyone can help me, I'd appreciate it. I've tried a search on here for answers, but couldn't find much.
> 
> I wanted to go eco-friendly to ship my t-shirts. I've found that ULine's Poly Mailers are at least partially made from recycled materials, and are 100% recyclable. Does anyone know if ValueMailer is of the same breed? Perhaps another eBay seller.
> 
> ...



I buy my shipping materials from uline, and have to agree that there shipping prices are crazy. I emailed and called them to see if i can just go pick up my order and nothing yet (been about 3 weeks). Im about 30 minutes away from there los angeles location, im hoping they let me just pick up my orders from now on, but will see.


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

ambitious said:


> I buy my shipping materials from uline, and have to agree that there shipping prices are crazy. I emailed and called them to see if i can just go pick up my order and nothing yet (been about 3 weeks). Im about 30 minutes away from there los angeles location, im hoping they let me just pick up my orders from now on, but will see.


I'm a little less than an hour from one over here in Jersey (PA), and I considered it, but I won't waste the gas.

Now that I know this is what I was looking for, I have no complaints at all. Cost me $13.50 for 100 mailers including shipping, whereas Uline would have cost me about $30.


----------



## valuemailers (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the recommendations! We are pleased to find out you are satisfied with our mailers. Check us out on facebook for a free coupon!


----------



## RareOnes (Dec 4, 2012)

Our company is relatively new to this site. However, I found this post very informative. I usually use uline for shipping supplies and have noticed the expensive shipping rates. They are less than an hour away and my rates are pretty high. I will definitely be checking Value Mailers out to see how we can save.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I get my mailers through my shirt wholesaler. Have you checked your go to supplier to see if they offer packing materials. The ones i get in as little as packs of 25 are way cheaper then ULINE because I am buying stuff my company already has to buy in bulk to mail their stuff. They pass the savings on shipping supplies to me because they want me to be successful and buy more shirts (which is their money maker, not shipping supplies lol). Finally have you considered using small flat rate boxes? I get one shirt in the small flatrate very nicely folded and packed tight then i just work the exact flat rate into their shipping price. No need to mark it up because the post office supplies the boxes for free. 

Granted I don't do a ton of shipping but hey 2 day shipping for one shirt isn't to bad at 5.35 and the more shirts I send in a given flat rate box size the better the rate. I am now in the process of sourcing the same size boxes so I can print my own shippers (since I already print water based its a win win) and then use metered mailing and also have some sick gift packaging. 

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------

